

Would it make sense to have intentional lengthy downtimes to increase press coverage (assuming your service is popular enough for the press to care)? - amichail


======
vlad
If you honestly don't think you'll have enough unplanned downtime and backlogs
of e-mails anyway, you're mistaken.

Even more so when all you can say is "I took the server down just for
attention" to your customers, users, investors, and the bloggers the next day.

~~~
nostrademons
"Even more so when all you can say is "I took the server down just for
attention" to your customers, users, investors, and the bloggers the next
day."

Think of all the additional press coverage you'd get if you said that, though!

------
zaidf
No because it is not a sustainable means of growth. Not to mention that press
coverage you are looking for will likely not come. Or when it does come, it
will do more harm than good.

------
aswanson
No. If you are that important that your downtime is receiving press coverage,
it means that you probably don't need it. You need happy users.

------
veritas
No because you piss off your users.

~~~
amichail
Sure, but maybe you'll gain more than you will lose.

